# Yankee Stadium at Night and from Above



## Spendalot (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Kenny32 (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice, almost looks like a painting.

May I ask what type of aircraft you were in to get this photo?


----------



## nchips1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Kenny32 said:


> May I ask what type of aircraft you were in to get this photo?


For real, haha.


----------



## Forest Power Ranger (Jun 22, 2010)

Blimp?


----------



## R.D. (Jul 4, 2010)

i would assume helicopter.. my grandfather-in-law has a lifetime achievement award for aerial photography.. he is in ronkonkoma, new york and from what I understand helo is the way to go


----------



## SouthLand (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

